# hot SPOT spot?



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

I was wondering if anybody knows any honey holes for spotfish. They don't have to be super duper jumbo spot or anything, just looking for somewhere I can get a good 20 spot in a couple hours. I don't mind hiking a country mile as long as its as close to as sure thing fishing can be. Looking for a some bait, fish for the aquarium and maybe a little dinner. Appreciate anything you guys can contribute. Thanks


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

57 reads and 0 posts? How about any decent spotfish spots?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It seems that the spot are starting to move out of the bay. Me and Jason were fishing at Choptank last thursday exclusively for spot to use for bait and only ended up with 3. You may want to try lower bay spots such as the Solomon's Island area or point lookout. Hope this helps.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah we were getting jumbo spot at PAX NAS a few weeks ago so I would presume they are still there. With this colder weather moving in they should be on the way out in a few more weeks.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I would guess PLO is a good location for spot but this year's fishing pattern is whacked. Hope it doesn't start snowing before the fish start biting. Have you tried the causeway for spots? Try fishing the inlet side instead of the bay side. Normally the smaller ones are there and good for live bait instead of eating. Let us know if you find some spots. Might be a good idea to stock up on them for bait before they're out to sea.


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks guys, I knew you guys had some input. I was hoping I could hit somewhere in the upper/middle bay area but as mentioned they should be on the move or getting ready to move out. I might be able to make it down to PLO. I haven't been to PAX NAS. I loved the soloman island area for croakers mid summer but I never saw a single spot. Only rays and football sized croakers. Can you guys give me some more specifics on where on the inlet side of soloman's to try and the deal w/ PAX NAS. Btw, if I run into a big school I'll be sure to freeze up a bunch in case we run into a shortage for the late season stripers.


----------



## bobang (Aug 7, 2003)

Hmm I don't know why you can't catch many spots at choptank.

Everytime I go there, I catch more than 20-30 with one bag of blood worms. Only days I don't catch them are when I bring frozen spots from home or I get tired of catching them.

Just to tell you, I went to the tank on Sunday night at 2 am and fished until 6 am. Got 20+ spots, 2 trout, 2 rockfish( both 15 released), 1 jumbo crab(released), 2 croakers(unexpected), 3 cats(released).


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Bobang...Can you share with us as to where at the Tank you caught the spot? Live lined spot are the prime bait for larger rock and trout. Thanks in advance for sharing the info.

Catman.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Spot*

I caught 2 spot on bloodworms at the end of the pier(Cambridgeside) after 4pm on Sunday. I would think any that are left are in tight schools and you have to get them when they come through on their way out to the bay! Sure would be nice to be able to catch a dozen or so for bait...if you're catching that many Bitterchild you must have found the honey hole..Tight Lines To All! Murphman


----------



## bobang (Aug 7, 2003)

maybe because I fish closer to the bay


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

Same place bobang? I'm going to have to try it out then. So is it the eastern side or the western side. This cambridgeside talk and what not seems to leave me glazed over.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Besides Spots, what other types of cut bait do you guys use normally? The mullet I've seen others using isn't that fresh and don't stay on the hook well at all. I've been using cut perch and it's been pretty good for stripers but will blues eat it? If all else fails, I gotta go stocking up on spot like the rest of you.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

If you're coming from annapolis from rt 50 the first pier on your left is considered the Talbot side, or western side, and the one after the bridge is considered the Cambridge side, or eastern side.
-Anthony


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Wrong Way,
I have found that blues will pretty much hit any type of cut bait. I have caught them or seen them caught on spot, croaker, perch, cut black sea bass, whole black sea bass, chicken, chicken with shedder oil, peelers, shrimp, clam, squid, mullet, menhaden, popeye's chicken bones, eels, chicken livers, bloodworms, cut blues, and I'm sure a few more that I can't remember. Hope this helps.
-Anthony


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks anthony. How far out do you guys usually cast? Also which way do you fish? Towards the the bridge or away?


----------



## bobang (Aug 7, 2003)

Usually at night, you can catch more spots between two bridges, but during the day, I think the east side works better. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I will usually put one rod out on both sides and see where they are biting. I have caught a lot of fish on both sides. I think it usually depends on the tides. I have also caught fish on both sides at the same time. I usually liveline b/w the pier and bridge. As far as distance goes, you don't need to cast a mile. I have caught many fish right under the pier. Vary the distance if you're not catching. Hope this info helps.
-Anthony


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Anthony said:


> *popeye's chicken bones*


  

For catching spots, distance shouldn't really be a problem if they're abundant. If you're fishing from a pier, they can be right below you (no pun intended) especially on a sunny day. If fishing is slow, they're like any other bait fish, swimming around and taking cover.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I probably should have changed that. I didn't actually see a blue take that as a bait. I was fishing on a party boat when I saw a guy eating some fried chicken and throwing the bones overboard. I caught a bunch of fish that day and while cleaning the fish I saw something hard in one of the bluefish's stomach, so I cut it open and saw a chicken bone in there. It took me a while but I remembered seeing that guy throwing his chicken bones overboard. I guess when blues are hungry, they'll pretty much eat anything.
-Anthony


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

hehehe, nice one anthony. Btw, you guys think a #1 circle would be too big for spot?


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Hey FLF you should of brought the "Spot King" with you.

Smile Husky, we havent forgot about you.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

bitterchild said:


> *Btw, you guys think a #1 circle would be too big for spot? *


I think those snell hooks in the big pack ranging from size 2-8 hooks work well. If the spots are bigger, start from 2 and work your way to 6-8 although 8 is pretty small. I think you're going to catch more spots using J hooks if you're holding your small rod and feeling the bite.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Sever River Bridge...*

Lots of spot caught there...


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Try useing a #6 j-hook(gold) the one that has the beads and spinner that are snelled you get six in a pack.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Sever River Bridge...*



Sandcrab said:


> *Lots of spot caught there... *


How do you get to this location? I cross over this bridge everytime I go to Sandy Point or Kent Narrows and many people speak of this place. What exits do you take and what type of fishing is done there (ie., pier, shore, etc.)? Do bloodworms work there? Thanks


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

Wrong way, so you're saying circles miss a lot of spots? I was under the impression that only the very smallest nip at the bait, I don't think I've had a problem missing the average sized ones as they seem to swallow the bait readily as long as the hook is covered. Share your experience please I agree w/ the smaller/lighter gear but from the surf, say SP... still need a biggie to get it out far enough. And yes, more info on severn. I might get out this weekend


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I haven't really used circle hooks while targeting spots to use as cut bait. I'm not sure if they make circle hooks small enough to catch most spots. The smallest circle hook I've seen at the stores are 1/0 and that's rather large for average size spot which I'm guessing is between 4-8". I have though hooked a few spots while fishing for croakers using 1/0 and 2/0 circle hooks but I think that was just luck. I would try different size and type hooks and see what works for you. Light tackle helps too and if you're worried about distance, I can cast my 6' rod with 6# line pretty far with 1oz sinker so that shouldn't be that big of a problem. Sometimes at SPSP the small bait fish are right in front of you near the rock jetties.


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

You can hold bottom w/ a 1oz!!!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I use size 6 owner hooks for bait sized spot. Usually works well. I have actually seen hooks too small for spot, I think that eagle claw makes them.
-Anthony


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Your sinker will roll around with a strong current at SPSP but since you're holding your rod you can reel in the slack and still feel the bite.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Circle hooks are good*

They're good but keep them on the small side #4-#8.Severn River bridge is good for the big Spots for cutbait;small Spots are common at the Choptank.I like to liveline the small ones.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

A 1oz will not hold at Severn River Bridge you need at least a 3oz pryramid.Bloodworms are the only bait I use for them.


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

So the Severn River Bridge is good? It's quite a bit closer to me than choptank. So what's the deal w/ access and where to fish for spot?


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I too would like some directions to Severn River Pier or shore fishing spot. It's on my way to narrow so might as well stop by and catch some bait. It's on the "Hot Spots" but there's no directions.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

The ting is I think Spots are moving out of the Bay so there won't be too many.But, some of the largest White Perch are caught at the Severn River.The Severn River Brige directions:From Rt 50 east take second Rt 450 exit to the Naval Academy go all the way down to the light.At the light take a let then take the first right;and then you'll be at the Severn River Bridge.If you catch a Smaller White Perch or Spot try livlining them on the right side about 4ft away from the fence.One guy told me theres some big Stripers right next to the bridge in that area.Incoming tide should be good for that.


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

awesome, thanks pappy. So basically for spot it would be smart to go lower bay? Btw, how can I catch some baby spot or perch type fish? Really small hook and line or some other sort of trap/seine?


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Once you find where they are use a cast net.


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

So you're talking shallows... visible to the bottom? Or just crap shooting like battleship


----------

